# What is WRONG with me????



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a stash that is already overflowing. My husband just shakes his head. Today we went to brunch around the corner from one of my favorite LYS and they were having an anniversary 40% sale. I just had to go. My husband said, "Have fun!" and took my daughter home for her nap. I had about $186 worth of fun! It's ridiculous. But I got some great buys. Looks like I'll have to do some de-stashing to justify these new purchases. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful day...... One can never really have too much yarn..... I like to think that I am adding to the insulation factor in the closets and bins stacked on the floor... .... Have fun finding new projects for all those goodies.... That was much too good a sale to pass up....


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

My husband emailed me an add for JoAnn today for a 30% off online sale on all their yarn. He said, "I think there is still some room in the garage, or we can always rent a Pod." Is there any wonder why I married him?


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Great sale. You did good and always remember; YOU ARE WORTH IT!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel your pain and your joy! I'm as crazy as you are and wondering what I am going to do with all this yarn I have! My biggest problem is wondering if I bought enough of a particular yarn to make something!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that's the way to start the New Year off!!!!


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Kay, I have a husband that doesn't care if I buy yarn too. However I can't say that he would ever offer to rent storage for me for yarn though. Lol. You got a good man there.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Does he have an older brother?


----------



## wannabeknittin (Jan 4, 2013)

Uhhh, hello, my name is *#(#^@ and I'm a Yarnaholic.... for quite a few years now.... hic. 
When no one is home I pull out some bins and roll around in the skeins.... I so enjoy fondling the fancies and trying a few rounds on my needles. what I love most of all is putting yarn colors together to see what most interesting color combinations I can make for a project.... some colors you would not think of... so amazing... :thumbup:
no one knows my secret addiction.....
well except you Kpals..... :roll:


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you ladies familiar with the comic strip "The Knit Princess?" She spends a lot of time worrying about her yarn stash and I can always relate! 

www.knitprincess.com


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is pretty much understood that we wil always include a yarn store and a quilt store or cross stitch shop on any road trip.... DH even spots new stores for me to check out when he driving in the surrounding towns.... It is great that he is supportive of all of my activities.... Then again,,, he doesn't pay the bills so I guess ignorance is bliss...


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

KayOC said:


> My husband emailed me an add for JoAnn today for a 30% off online sale on all their yarn. He said, "I think there is still some room in the garage, or we can always rent a Pod." Is there any wonder why I married him?


There's something wrong with me. I actually park my car in my garage.


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

wow i have been there before my hubby took me to a truck load sale once then run like the dickens. i had filled up the van for sure that day. then all my odds and ends were everywhere too. best investment i did was to buy a winder. took all my odds and ends made perfect balls and put in boxes i could see through with really small peaces left overs i just tied them to the end string of the ball and keep winding. i did not buy a swift with it so most of the time spent untangling and adding to the ball. as i crochet or knitt i just keep on going items some times look like a variegated pattern great for shawls and afghans. or even a childs toy. so there is nothing wrong with you i think we all go through it at one time or another.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What's wrong with you,what's wrong with most devoted knitters,we all suffer it.Hee hee. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> What's wrong with you,what's wrong with most devoted knitters,we all suffer it.Hee hee. :lol: :lol:


Isn't it lovely to belong...?😃


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I need to win the lottery! Or my social security to come in so I might have a lovely day like that! I love to buy yarn! I need to find the local second hand shops and see what they might have. My stash is lonely for some new friends!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, and there is NOTHING wrong with you!


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

My friend has just moved into a new home, her things have been in storage for months. At the moment she's unpacking a bit at a time, her priorities were Christmas decorations, yarn stash and shoes. According to which room you go in, it is Santa's grotto, yarn shop or shoe shop.... she could set up business there, if she could only bear to part with any of it !


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Wish me luck! My hubby is driving me into Bognor today as I need to buy one ball of white double knitting yarn!!! Will let you know if I succeed!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is pretty much understood that we wil always include a yarn store and a quilt store or cross stitch shop on any road trip.... DH even spots new stores for me to check out when he driving in the surrounding towns.... It is great that he is supportive of all of my activities.... Then again,,, he doesn't pay the bills so I guess ignorance is bliss...


I also have one of those - he doesn't nag at me, about my purchases of yarn or fabric ...... but he has his Harley, and I don't nag at him, either ..... AND I even use my precious quilting machine to sew on any badges that need to be secured :-D :-D


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Some people love shoes, some cosmetics and have tons of stuff they try once and then never use! The money we spend or waste depending on your point of view as to whether it was worth it or not, can be phenomenal! If you can afford to splurge, then don't feely guilty - just enjoy your retail therapy and find something wonderful to make with all that lovely yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have so much yarn I could open my own small shop, I dont have a shop near me so buy off the internet.I always buy a pack of 10 Balls of yarn, I have 8 large plastic bins in my bedroom and 1 in the living room which I should be useing, but the sales are on now and have just bought 2 more packs of chunky yarns. I think if I live to be 100 I couldnt use all the yarn I have now, and the patterns I have a shelf 7 ft wide full of them. the only thing is my husband said who are you making that for, my reply anyone who wants it.


----------



## Magnolia Blossom (Dec 20, 2012)

Whatever 'desease'you have is contagious and I have it too. Husband never complains and takes me where ever I need to go for more. He does woodworking and I am always asking if he needs more wood, so it is a two way street for us. We are re-tired and we earned the right to do what we want as long as we're not harming ourselves or finances. To heck with the kids inheritance! LOL


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> I feel your pain and your joy! I'm as crazy as you are and wondering what I am going to do with all this yarn I have! My biggest problem is wondering if I bought enough of a particular yarn to make something!!


That's my problem! I'm a big lady and don't have enough of anything, so am trying to work out which goes with which.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

qod said:


> I have a stash that is already overflowing. My husband just shakes his head. Today we went to brunch around the corner from one of my favorite LYS and they were having an anniversary 40% sale. I just had to go. My husband said, "Have fun!" and took my daughter home for her nap. I had about $186 worth of fun! It's ridiculous. But I got some great buys. Looks like I'll have to do some de-stashing to justify these new purchases. Stay tuned!


I look at it from the point of view that if I buy it cheap it is worth it as I am saving money. Sooner or later a project will present itself and I will have the right yarn to make it without having to go buy it. I also get nicer yarn when it is on sale as I can afford it then. Something will always come along to make. Only problem is it takes longer to make something than it does to buy the yarn. At least I will never be able to say I am bored and it does encourage me to try new things.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> There's something wrong with me. I actually park my car in my garage.


You can GET to your garage? Our very long car port is so full of stuff that the car, although in the drive, has no protection. The garage is full of Spouse's machinery.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a wonderful day...... One can never really have too much yarn..... I like to think that I am adding to the insulation factor in the closets and bins stacked on the floor... .... Have fun finding new projects for all those goodies.... That was much too good a sale to pass up....


Oh, Jynx, you get the Golden Needles award for the best defense of stash. First time I've heard the 'think of it as insulation' suggestion, and I love it!


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice one Dreamweaver excellent explanation for this incurable disease of stashing yarn. The next time DH whinges about the amount I have in the cupboards I'll tell him to remember the heating bills. Love that one, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BassLadyeob (Sep 9, 2012)

Your post brought back some wonderful memories! My late husband was in the Army Reserve. One summer he came home from his two weeks' active duty with the trunk of his (big!) car FILLED with yarn for Mama and me. Little shop near the area he was stationed was going out of business. He'd been around the two of us long enough to know dye lots, numbers of matching skeins, etc. He pulled in, drove down to Mama's and unloaded the bags and bags and BAGS of yarn in the middle of her living room floor. You should have seen her eyes light up! We had yarn for projects for years! Thank you for bringing that memory back to me!


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

Am I weird or something? I get enormous JOY from looking at other people's wool stash. Can't touch it, can't knit with it BUT I LOVE looking at those balls of wool. ha ha! Please send a pic of your new wool purchases. x


----------



## Mandyf (Dec 3, 2012)

For some yarn has amazing powers. I care for my disabled husband and mom with Demetia....yarn is my happy pill.
Hi All.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

An overflowing stash is a wonderful thing to have!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

KayOC said:


> My husband emailed me an add for JoAnn today for a 30% off online sale on all their yarn. He said, "I think there is still some room in the garage, or we can always rent a Pod." Is there any wonder why I married him?


LOL! My dh would NEVER even jokingly say that! He knows I'd take him up on the mere suggestion of it!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

grandmatimestwo said:


> An overflowing stash is a wonderful thing to have!


... until it becomes a moth farm :evil:


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

"There's something wrong with me. I actually park my car in my garage."

Hopefully you have yarn in the trunk of your car.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

qod said:


> I have a stash that is already overflowing. My husband just shakes his head. Today we went to brunch around the corner from one of my favorite LYS and they were having an anniversary 40% sale. I just had to go. My husband said, "Have fun!" and took my daughter home for her nap. I had about $186 worth of fun! It's ridiculous. But I got some great buys. Looks like I'll have to do some de-stashing to justify these new purchases. Stay tuned!


If you are young enough to have a daughter who still needs a nap, there is a possibility that you will live long enough to use up all of the yarn you have acquired. Some of us has reached the point where we know we will not outlive our stash. Yet, I am heading to JoAnn's today: 25% off of 25% off! Just try to keep me away!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

mangosalsa said:


> "There's something wrong with me. I actually park my car in my garage."
> 
> Hopefully you have yarn in the trunk of your car.


LOL!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I was taught to knit by my Mom's best friend at about age 12 or so and made a sweater (little did I know to start on a scarf!). Put the needles down and didn't pick them up for about 45 years and couldn't even remember how to cast on! Then I found some cheap yarn and began again. Then the 'yarn hoarding' began along with 'pattern book hoarding.' My cousin told me I'd better start knitting faster or I'd die before I used up my stash. Pooh on her - she always loves her knitted and jewelry gifts - and yarn is a fun, innocent expense that keeps the mind active and fingers nimble!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I was so good, not buying any yarn for many months. Then Morehouse Farm put all their kits at 30% off! I couldn't resist a laceweight cardi, and their charming hedgehog mittens. I am calling it my Christmas present to myself. At least with a kit, there's no dilemma about what to make and you know there will be enough to finish....


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

joannem602 said:


> If you are young enough to have a daughter who still needs a nap, there is a possibility that you will live long enough to use up all of the yarn you have acquired. Some of us has reached the point where we know we will not outlive our stash. Yet, I am heading to JoAnn's today: 25% off of 25% off! Just try to keep me away!


Okay! Now, that made me think about my own mortality... It's kinda sad actually...


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

If I were to load up at a yarn store's sale, my husband wouldn't speak to me for days. He's a honey, and I wouldn't trade him for anything, but -- yes, you can have too much yarn. I'd have to live to age 146 to use all my stash up. That's without taking time to eat or sleep.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

mrsdaydreamer said:


> Am I weird or something? I get enormous JOY from looking at other people's wool stash. Can't touch it, can't knit with it BUT I LOVE looking at those balls of wool. ha ha! Please send a pic of your new wool purchases. x


I love looking at people's projects!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I just got rid of a huge bag of old yarn - some I had inherited. There really wasn't enough of anything to justify taking up space. I finally developed the policy that if I get something new, something old has to go to keep the balance.
You mourn for a couple of days and then all is well again.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I swear we need a 'Stash Busting' section for this site.. that way we get great ways to use up partial skeins... and make room for new ones..


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Lucky you -Good sale! I think we are all addicts- I am a fabriholic too so my craft room is a bit divided - plus now they have these neat rolling storage boxes that fit under beds!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I swear we need a 'Stash Busting' section for this site.. that way we get great ways to use up partial skeins... and make room for new ones..


That's a great idea!


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Jenseydun said:


> Are you ladies familiar with the comic strip "The Knit Princess?" She spends a lot of time worrying about her yarn stash and I can always relate!
> 
> www.knitprincess.com


Thanks for the tip! I hadn't heard of her, but it's cute. Check out this one I can SO relate to:

http://www.knitprincess.com/?p=1344


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Since I don't have my own home now and live with my daughter I have very little room for extra yarn so I really miss being able to hit sales. Enjoy it while you can. I enjoy hearing about others treasures. lol BlueRose in Fl.


.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing wrong with you....or your husband. How wonderful of him!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Insulation factor for closets? Now that's brilliant.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

ive got loads of wool and i make cards but have a room full of stuff will have to sell stuff on ebay until my lofts converted lol


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely nothing is wrong with you!!!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I swear we need a 'Stash Busting' section for this site.. that way we get great ways to use up partial skeins... and make room for new ones..


Read the search tab above and key in "stash."

That's a great idea, though.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Besides being a yarn/ pattern/knitting needles. crochets hooks/every-conceivable-knitting-accessory-in-the-known- universe hoarder, in the past year I have also become a collector of crafsty classes!


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations on having someone who understands your needs. I need to catalog my stash, but afraid to start. I can never pass up a sale like that.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I did something similar yesterday - went food shopping locally, and also needed to buy underwear for my student daughter (enough knickers to last her between laundry sessions) so passed our local department store's fabric and wool dept. Came home with 2 packs of knicks, 3 x 50p balls of yarn (all different but very nice) and 15 half price balls of interesting green DK yarn, plus the food. The trouble is that I am supposed to be completing a sweater my daughter started last year and has abandoned, and I haven't managed to work out where she got to, or even if she was following the pattern she gave me!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> I feel your pain and your joy! I'm as crazy as you are and wondering what I am going to do with all this yarn I have! My biggest problem is wondering if I bought enough of a particular yarn to make something!!


Same with me! I always panic if I bought enough yarn and wonder what in the world will I make with my new purchase. Then when I find the perfect pattern, I rejoice at my wise purchase!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm betting everyone on here probably already knows about "Scarves and Shawls for Yarn Lovers" by Carri Hammett but since I'm newly back to knitting I love the projects in it. One in particular is for a shawl but fewer rows makes a lovely scarf. It is knitted on circular needles - knitted length wise - with 3 different yarns of any weight mixed together. Although the pattern on page 85 if you've interested calls for you to carry your yarns along the edge, I've been thinking why couldn't you use 'stash balls' and make a multi-colored scarf or shawl. My favorite included the fur or fringe yarn and ribbon yarn - I get so many compliments! It's all knitting so relaxing to do but the beauty is the mixture of colors, weights and textures!


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I can also not enter a yarn store and come out empty handed. Also, the ladies from my Knitting Guild give away yarn they no longer need. If I see something interesting, my mind set is usually, 'Well, I may be able to use that someday." I am pretty much the same way with books. I will be evenyually moving in with my son and his family. Do I take my yarn or my clothes? just kidding.


----------



## Janlyn29 (Nov 22, 2012)

Isn't it lovely just to stroke and feel all the wonderful textures of your stash though? and to see all the gorgeous colours?


----------



## merrick10uk (Nov 6, 2012)

I just tell my husband that I am stocking up for when I retire and won't be able to buy so much stash   he believes me (I think) lol x


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

KayOC-He's a keeper!!! Denise


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi mandyf, I admire you for the caring. My uncle had dementia and my mom's sister had such a hard time coping with it. Take your meds, mine comes in yarn form too. Better than prozac. We "yarnies" all have the same condition: never enough yarn


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I swear we need a 'Stash Busting' section for this site.. that way we get great ways to use up partial skeins... and make room for new ones..


I've just started to use up any tiny (less than 25g) balls of DK, especially the ones that come free in some magazines. I'm using them to knit the Page a day knitting calendar.
I think i've used every excuse under the sun for buying more stash. DH made the mistake of saying he prefers me to knit than make cards.lol. We have a double garage with a roof space big enough to walk in, so there is room for lots more. I pack it into space bags so it takes up less room


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a husband that indulges too! Takes me on yarn crawls that he plans himself. Though he doesn't understand my room full of yarn, he knows it makes me happy..Enjoy!! Not every husband gets it!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I would'nt say there is anything Wrong with you. Sounds pretty normal to me. lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I used to have this problem with fabric - so many pretty ones. Maybe I'll lmake a quilt. Maybe a tablecloth. Or a pillow. Only problem is - I hate to sew and gave my sewing machine to my daughter years ago. I finally gave all my material and scraps to a friend who actually begins and finishes projects.

Now I get that same feeling looking at yarn......


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Was he being sincere or sarcastic?


----------



## SHIRLEYDIX2795 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 4' x 4' walking closet that I call my yarn store. I bought 4 of the 3drawer storage things and small bins. Then added large shelves above. Then I found a door hanging storage for a college bound person that stores all my needles and accessories. I do a lot of charity knitting and work with donated yarn. So, i always have yarn ready to go. Love it.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I am the same- i have yarn stashed everywhere, hope to make a dent in it for the upcoming christmas presents in this new year, only thing is- i start to make a 'small' dent and lo and behold there is a sale on yarn somewhere-, sooo gotta have some, back to where i started= looking for places to stuff it , lol


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

My yarn and fabric stashes make me feel secure. Sort of like knowing you have all the necessary ingredients for a favorite recipe. 

And my plan is to not die until I have used it all up!


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

What a great day and a fabulous start to 2013, welcome to the club and have fun. I am now officially an OAP and I certainly intend enjoying my retirement in my stash room


----------



## Brandie1 (Dec 28, 2012)

You are so cute, good one.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Does he have a younger brother? ;-)
My late husband was sweet like that, he would just say to have a good time. I could have been doing a lot worse....


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds good to me!! Happy Knitting!


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

my husband built me 2 cedar closets for my stash


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

my husband built me 2 cedar closets for my stash


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I think we are the same. I was in the hospital 3 times since November. Everytime I was discharged, I went home and immediately go on line and order a huge, I mean HUGE supply of yarn. My husband doesn't care about the money, he just worries where we can put it. I have sort of taken over the house with my stash. Oh well, I'm happy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SHIRLEYDIX2795 said:


> I have a 4' x 4' walking closet that I call my yarn store. I bought 4 of the 3drawer storage things and small bins. Then added large shelves above. Then I found a door hanging storage for a college bound person that stores all my needles and accessories. I do a lot of charity knitting and work with donated yarn. So, i always have yarn ready to go. Love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

You are not alone.We(knitters and crochers)We must have a stash for many items we make


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Therapeutic Knitting

http://www.knitonthenet.com/issue4/features/therapeuticknitting/

I feel the same way, I found this on the same KP of today and reading this made me feel good..


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

I can relate to yarn purchase.I am new to knitting but when micheal's has 50% off I just can not stop my self to go and get yarn or beads. My instructor at senior center for needlecraft says she does not want to go to craft store any more otherwise she will get some yarn.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL! We went to Hobby Lobby yesterday to support them in their stance against Obamacare. I came home with more yarn. Thankfully, I already have projects in mind for it. Also thankful that I have a very understanding husband.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

qod said:


> I have a stash that is already overflowing. My husband just shakes his head. Today we went to brunch around the corner from one of my favorite LYS and they were having an anniversary 40% sale. I just had to go. My husband said, "Have fun!" and took my daughter home for her nap. I had about $186 worth of fun! It's ridiculous. But I got some great buys. Looks like I'll have to do some de-stashing to justify these new purchases. Stay tuned!


What a guy! I would hang on to him if I were you.

As for the yarn addiction...and yes that is exactly what we are dealing with...there is no 12 step program. I just tell my husband it is insulation. I am doing my bit to save on the utility bills.

Although I am actually spending the savings on more yarn, he seems to be happy with this answer.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

qod said:


> I have a stash that is already overflowing. My husband just shakes his head. Today we went to brunch around the corner from one of my favorite LYS and they were having an anniversary 40% sale. I just had to go. My husband said, "Have fun!" and took my daughter home for her nap. I had about $186 worth of fun! It's ridiculous. But I got some great buys. Looks like I'll have to do some de-stashing to justify these new purchases. Stay tuned!


I keep telling myself: "There will always be sales." Usually I'm pretty good by limiting myself to one or two balls. I haven't reached the "out of control" stage yet.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

oh dear, i hope that you are ok.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You just CAN'T pass up that good a sale!!!!! There's absolutely nothing wrong with you.

DH got me a gift certificate to a yarn store for Christmas. I can't wait to use it, even though the last thing I need is more yarn. Hmmmm. Books? Needles?

But there's always more exquisite yarn out there that you don't have yet and that you need.

I figure I'm saving for my retirement. 

Hazel


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Wouldn't you just know it. The yarn shop I went to was closed - whatever happened to Sunday trading here in the UK. However managed to find another supply of K white so I can carry n knitting the other leg of my Witches bloomers! it is another Alan Dart pattern/
Have to go to Worthing Hospital on Tuesday for measurement of my eye lens - cataract operation awaited. The good thing about the trip is that we pass a new Hobby Craft shop that stocks lovely wool. |will let you know how I get on.
Bye for now


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a wonderful day...... One can never really have too much yarn..... I like to think that I am adding to the insulation factor in the closets and bins stacked on the floor... .... Have fun finding new projects for all those goodies.... That was much too good a sale to pass up....


>>I like to think that I am adding to the insulation factor in the closets and bins stacked on the floor...

Dreamweaver, you made me smile! Always enjoy reading your thoughtful comments.


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with you - just look at all the sympathetic posts on KP! Oh,gotta go, my LYS has a sale ...... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

hazelbut said:


> Wouldn't you just know it. The yarn shop I went to was closed - whatever happened to Sunday trading here in the UK. ...
> Have to go to Worthing Hospital on Tuesday for measurement of my eye lens - cataract operation awaited.


Sunday trading doesn't mean that shops MUST open on Sundays just in case the odd customer calls in!

I had cataract surgery earlier this year. I'd advise that you don't add to your stash until AFTER the surgery, it doesn't just improve the sharpness of your sight but it changes the way you see colours. It's wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good for you! I seem to have no willpower when I'm in a place that has yarn!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

good for you! it's like money in the bank! don't feel guilty..feel proud! and happy!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! You really had some fun!

I know what you mean! Good deals are so hard to pass up on, and one can't ever have too much yarn. With me, though, my closets are overflowing, trunks of yarn, and loaded shelves. Sometimes I look at myself and go, "Child, what are you going to do with all of this?"

Have fun with it though, and be sure to post, post, post pics of your accomplishments for us to see!

Have a nice week!


----------



## Janma (Apr 13, 2012)

Morning Ladies,
Now I feel heaps better after reading your notes, I have a small unit and Garage and fast running out of room, wish I could expand up into the ceiling but that could cause problems when I can't get up there.
Maybe I will pop into the Wool shop later this morning, now you didn't hear that from me

Jan
New Zealand (At long last starting to have a Summer)


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a wonderful day...... One can never really have too much yarn..... I like to think that I am adding to the insulation factor in the closets and bins stacked on the floor... .... Have fun finding new projects for all those goodies.... That was much too good a sale to pass up....


I just told my husband that's why we have all this yarn in our mobile home - it's insulation. He just rolled his eyes!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> I feel your pain and your joy! I'm as crazy as you are and wondering what I am going to do with all this yarn I have! My biggest problem is wondering if I bought enough of a particular yarn to make something!!


I might have a solution for you if you want to do a little work.
My stash of yarn has accumulated over a period of 50+ years. Over the years if I saw a yarn that I really liked, but didn't have a pattern for, I would say to myself--six or eight skeins should be enough to make something and I would buy it. Yarn on sale could not be passed up. When the fun fur yarns and other specialty yarns came out, I went crazy making scarves and, of course, buying lots of it when it came on sale and still have lots in my stash.

My grandson offered to re-organize the storage area of my basement where my stash was stored. I told him to go ahead and had him bring all of my yarn boxes upstairs to I could go through it. I could not believe how big my stash actually is. What I have been doing since New Year's Day is organizing it. I got it all out of those cardboard boxes. I purchased eight 18 gal. plastic storage bins on sale. I have labeled the bins as Bin #1, Bin #2, Bin #3, etc. I am now half way through listing all of my yarn on an excel spreadsheet. My spread sheet has a section for each bin with columns that are labeled Brand, Name of Yarn, Fiber Content, Oz. per skein, yardage per skein, Color, Skeins on hand, Partial skeins or amounts on hand. Unfortunately, on the older yarn, the labels only show the ounces or grams and not the yardage.

With this spread sheet, when I find a pattern I want to make, I can go to it and see how many ounces or yards of a yarn of have and match it to the pattern and then go to the bin where it is located. It takes quite some time to get it all organized, but when it is done, I know I will be able to use up more of my stash and stay away from purchasing new yarn. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> hazelbut said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't you just know it. The yarn shop I went to was closed - whatever happened to Sunday trading here in the UK. ...
> ...


I agree to waiting until after your surgery depending on how bad your cataracts are. I had surgery last May on my left eye only. My right eye only has a minor cataract that they will keep monitoring. I do notice the colors a little differently between my left and right eyes. The doctor's office where I had the surgery gives you a bright colored plant when you go in for your post op visit. When I asked the girl why they were giving away plants, she said it was because you see colors so much more clearly.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> I feel your pain and your joy! I'm as crazy as you are and wondering what I am going to do with all this yarn I have! My biggest problem is wondering if I bought enough of a particular yarn to make something!!


I might have a solution for you if you want to do a little work.
My stash of yarn has accumulated over a period of 50+ years. Over the years if I saw a yarn that I really liked, but didn't have a pattern for, I would say to myself--six or eight skeins should be enough to make something and I would buy it. Yarn on sale could not be passed up. When the fun fur yarns and other specialty yarns came out, I went crazy making scarves and, of course, buying lots of it when it came on sale and still have lots in my stash.

My grandson offered to re-organize the storage area of my basement where my stash was stored. I told him to go ahead and had him bring all of my yarn boxes upstairs to I could go through it. I could not believe how big my stash actually is. What I have been doing since New Year's Day is organizing it. I got it all out of those cardboard boxes. I purchased eight 18 gal. plastic storage bins on sale. I have labeled the bins as Bin #1, Bin #2, Bin #3, etc. I am now half way through listing all of my yarn on an excel spreadsheet. My spread sheet has a section for each bin with columns that are labeled Brand, Name of Yarn, Fiber Content, Oz. per skein, yardage per skein, Color, Skeins on hand, Partial skeins or amounts on hand. Unfortunately, on the older yarn, the labels only show the ounces or grams and not the yardage.

With this spread sheet, when I find a pattern I want to make, I can go to it and see how many ounces or yards of a yarn of have and match it to the pattern and then go to the bin where it is located. It takes quite some time to get it all organized, but when it is done, I know I will be able to use up more of my stash and stay away from purchasing new yarn. Hope this helps you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

We went out to an early supper and stopped by the LYS also. But I was a good girl and only bought four skeins! And some embroidery floss! I had to buy the yarn, it was 50% off!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> We went out to an early supper and stopped by the LYS also. But I was a good girl and only bought four skeins! And some embroidery floss! I had to buy the yarn, it was 50% off!


I've learned to ignore those little voices in my head saying, "you know you have no more room for that" and that other one saying, "just because it's on sale and it's lime green" and the last one saying "what if you can't make that?" The little beasts argue with me all the way to the cashier.....but I ALWAYS win the argument! LOL


----------



## kseaquist (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness! - that's an amazing husband! Mine doesn't mind my purchasing anything, - and he likes if I watch TV with him, - but I definitely need to be doing something - so knitting is perfect! I knit and watch, and he watches! AND, there is absolutely nothing wrong with buying lots of yarn! Sometimes, when my stash is more than I want to have around, I give it to Goodwill, or send it to my sister, who knits and sells leg warmers, hand warmers, and boot toppers on Etsy and some stores. Her husband passed away unexpectedly last year, - and I think knitting has saved her life! She says she is "knitting her life back together, one stitch at a time." Awesome sister!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Just looked at your name. QOD? As in every other day? Or what. Not my business--just interesting.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just read some of these comments to my hubby. The other day he told me that our livingroom looks like a yarn store. That is because I am in the process of organizing all of my extensive yarn stash. After reading him the comments, I told him, "see, I am not the only one." I think he is happy that I am organizing it because it was in about 20 boxes or more in the storage area of the basement and I got rid of the boxes and now have it all in eight 18 gal. plastic bins. We have been married 47 years, and until I brought the yarn upstairs, I don't think he realized just how much I had.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

He said "have fun". There is nothing wrong with you, you had fun!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm running out of places to put this yarn, as well!!! Have to get rid of things to make room for it!
I do the same thing---buy yarn and then not have enough for what I want to make of it. I usually buy at least two skeins of each!! I think I could stay locked up in this house for a year and never run out of things to make with this yarn I have. Hard for me to pass up a sale, too!!


----------



## kseaquist (Nov 30, 2011)

I think that's called having your very own yarn store!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

It actually stands for Queen of Distraction. My friend calls me that because I'd rather knit than do the things (he feels) I should be doing. But he's not the boss of me now is he? However, I thought the nickname was cute.



Carole Jeanne said:


> Just looked at your name. QOD? As in every other day? Or what. Not my business--just interesting.


----------



## Janma (Apr 13, 2012)

And I thought I had storage problems!!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

HAH! Same thing is wrong with me. I just spent $200 at yarn paradise on 70 skeins of yarn! Woo hoo. Now to find time to knit it all...(I work full-time, its funny how work can get in the way of knitting!)


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

He's definitely a keeper --mine wold have heart attack if Idid that!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I went to Michael's half off all yarn. Then to Joanne's 25% off all yarn. I just could not help myself. I spent over 70.00, which is a great deal. Oh well,I will try and be stronger next time. rlmayknit


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

What a SWEETHEART you have ! My first husband ( he passed away in 2002 ) was the same way, never a complaint, always helpful, and while sometimes he joked at all the fabric I had (I make all my own clothing, and I made all my daughters clothing until she married in 2001 ) he would have never complained about the stash of fabric I have. ( I probably have enough fabric to sell some BACK to Jo-Ann Fabrics ! )

Your post brought back wonderful memories of a husband so dear...thank you !


----------



## the cats meow (Sep 20, 2012)

You are blessed to have a hisband like that


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

redcaboose1708 said:


> What a SWEETHEART you have ! My first husband ( he passed away in 2002 ) was the same way, never a complaint, always helpful, and while sometimes he joked at all the fabric I had (I make all my own clothing, and I made all my daughters clothing until she married in 2001 ) he would have never complained about the stash of fabric I have. ( I probably have enough fabric to sell some BACK to Jo-Ann Fabrics ! )
> 
> Your post brought back wonderful memories of a husband so dear...thank you !


You touched my heart. My husband died about 4-1/2 years ago. He always encouraged me to buy beads, paints, yarn, what ever I wanted. He was such a sweetheart and I miss him so very much.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Once I brought my friend's new purchases to my house, so she could sneak them home when her husband wasnt there.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This has to be the best group possible. There is no condemnation since we all suffer the same illness.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Tofino5 said:


> Once I brought my friend's new purchases to my house, so she could sneak them home when her husband wasn't there.


NOW THAT IS JUST SAD. Did he have to justify all of his purchases to her too? Or was that a one-way street?

My husband doesn't say anything about my yarn, and I don't say anything about his tools. I call my craft room "my pole barn" since he has a pole barn full of stuff, and he just laughs.


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

may i make a suggestion i found plastic to be great although my grand told me to put a bar of ivory soap in the box to keep the critters out and it from smelling like plastic. i found she is so right my self although i used a different soap lol it does keep them tiny tiny critters from tryin gto make a home in my yarn. i think many be they are called mites.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes it was sad. 
My Dad supported my Mom in all her quilt-yarn-any craft buying habits. He had a wonderful color sense and was her biggest fan. I always thought, now that's love! He'd always say, get a couple extra hanks, in case you need it, for yarn; and for quilting he'd say, get an extra quarter, just in case!
I'm blessed in that my husband is also understanding of my yarn and fiber "needs", though I try to behave myself


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

BlueRose said:


> Since I don't have my own home now and live with my daughter I have very little room for extra yarn so I really miss being able to hit sales. Enjoy it while you can. I enjoy hearing about others treasures. lol BlueRose in Fl.
> 
> .


Oh my, BlueRose...I see that you ARE blue...does your daughter not knit? Or do any other crafty things? Your post made me sad, and I even read it to my hubby and HE said it made him sad, too. If I lived near you, I would drive you to all the sales your heart could desire, and I'd find a place for you to keep all the darn yarn you wanted.
I would do this, because I see MY possilbe future in your post...hang in there, hon...and don't be afraid to speak up and say what YOU want...ok? Hang tough, gal...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Why do you have to justify buying new yarn? You love it, you get pleasure from it. Just petting yarn can make me feel better! I discovered over 30 years ago as I was building my fabric stash that there's no rule anywhere that says I have to actually USE what's in my stash, fabric or yarn. I can collect it for collections sake. Being able to see the beautiful colors, feel the softness on my face, etc. is reason enough to have it. Yes, I always plan to make something with it but if I change my mind and don't I never feel guilty about it. 

So unless you're taking food out the families mouths, enjoy your stash and let it grow.


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

rlmayknit said:


> I went to Michael's half off all yarn. Then to Joanne's 25% off all yarn. I just could not help myself. I spent over 70.00, which is a great deal. Oh well,I will try and be stronger next time. rlmayknit


ROFL Those sales must have been GREAT!


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> Why do you have to justify buying new yarn? You love it, you get pleasure from it. Just petting yarn can make me feel better! I discovered over 30 years ago as I was building my fabric stash that there's no rule anywhere that says I have to actually USE what's in my stash, fabric or yarn. I can collect it for collections sake. Being able to see the beautiful colors, feel the softness on my face, etc. is reason enough to have it. Yes, I always plan to make something with it but if I change my mind and don't I never feel guilty about it.
> 
> So unless you're taking food out the families mouths, enjoy your stash and let it grow.


I LIKE your attitude and philosophy!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

amethystlady2 said:


> I LIKE your attitude and philosophy!


Try it! You'll be amazed at how freeing it is not to feel guilty about enjoying something!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

amethystlady2 said:


> BlueRose said:
> 
> 
> > Since I don't have my own home now and live with my daughter I have very little room for extra yarn so I really miss being able to hit sales. Enjoy it while you can. I enjoy hearing about others treasures. lol BlueRose in Fl.
> ...


I thought the same thing when I read it because I've wondered how much longer I can hang onto my home since my husband died. I'm of the age where my memories, crafts, friends and dogs keep me going. When you age you see why memories are so very important - they can take away all the rest but .. ah the memories of happier times are yours.


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> amethystlady2 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueRose said:
> ...


So, so true, Beadz...I have 'felt' that they are sensing that I am a 'hoarder', (a daughter and a grandson) (not from the same family either)...and I can see the gears turning about 'having to get someone in to clean all that STUFF out' and 'cleaning up that house'. The latter, we could use...both hubby and I have started having real physical problems and can't do a lot of heavy stuff anymore....sigh...time will tell...


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

qod said:


> I have a stash that is already overflowing. My husband just shakes his head. Today we went to brunch around the corner from one of my favorite LYS and they were having an anniversary 40% sale. I just had to go. My husband said, "Have fun!" and took my daughter home for her nap. I had about $186 worth of fun! It's ridiculous. But I got some great buys. Looks like I'll have to do some de-stashing to justify these new purchases. Stay tuned!


You sound completely normal to me. Most men have hobbies or pastimes that are far more expensive than ours. My husband builds ultra-light aeroplanes. My friend's husband has a garage full of model trains and all the rails, stations etc etc. My neighbour's husband drinks and smokes and she doesn't.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

amethystlady2 said:


> BeadsbyBeadz said:
> 
> 
> > amethystlady2 said:
> ...


I try not to dwell on it but have started going through 
'stuff' and giving it to the mission near me plus had a garage sale last fall. I hope to pare it down in case I do have to get a smaller place. Luckily beads and yarn are light weight. I guess it always amazes me how younger folks think that when we get older that we have no feelings and should just sit and not bother them. If that sounds bitter.....guess so. I plan to keep on going and keep on living for as long as the Lord wants me to!


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> amethystlady2 said:
> 
> 
> > BeadsbyBeadz said:
> ...


BRAVO and HUGGS to you AND to Blue Rose!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky you, I'm so envious! What did you end up getting?


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

oops


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

My problem is getting to my yarn. I rent a room from my niece and my yarn is stored under the stairs way in the back I need to practically bend in half to get to the yarn that is in multiple boxes. With my bad back it is too awkward and painful to get to it. I guess I should rent a storage place but don't want that added expense. Very frustrating.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

One thing for sure, we KPers just can't pass up a good sale on yarn. Heck, most of us can't pass it up even when it's not on sale!  You started the new year off right by buying more beautiful yarn, good going and happy knitting!!!!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

One thing for sure, we KPers just can't pass up a good sale on yarn. Heck, most of us can't pass it up even when it's not on sale!  You started the new year off right by buying more beautiful yarn, good going and happy knitting!!!!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> One thing for sure, we KPers just can't pass up a good sale on yarn. Heck, most of us can't pass it up even when it's not on sale!  You started the new year off right by buying more beautiful yarn, good going and happy knitting!!!!


Sorry about the double entry. Something must be wrong with my computer or something because it did the same thing on another post I wrote on just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks. Never held the title officially but I could give anyone a run for their money as a QOD myself. Much worse now after 70 plus chemo brain.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure there is anything wrong with you. I look at it this way. Some day my income is not going to be what it is now. this could happen at any time and I am always going to want knit or crochet so.......get it while you can so you will have it when you can afford it anymore.


----------



## Magnolia Blossom (Dec 20, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> amethystlady2 said:
> 
> 
> > BeadsbyBeadz said:
> ...


It amazes me too how they think we have no feelings. Seems like they don't want to be bothered with us. We may be getting old but that doesn't mean we've stopped living. Just slowed down some.


----------



## Peggy G (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone who knits/crochets must have the same problem. I keep finding yarn in places I had forgotten!! I need to reorganize but must do it when the hubby's not home! LOL! I love yarn! I love to touch and feel it and imagine what to whip up with it. I think that's normal. What's wrong with everyone else? Hehehe.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

leighanne1968 said:


> I need to win the lottery! Or my social security to come in so I might have a lovely day like that! I love to buy yarn! I need to find the local second hand shops and see what they might have. My stash is lonely for some new friends!


Love, love, "love" your avatar. Very clever "tongue in cheek," or am I off the beat on this one?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Until I have to move from my home, I am not going to stress about how much yarn I have collected. It is valuable and someday it can be donated to a worthy cause because no way am I going to ever use it all. I'm hoping when I retire and live on a limited budget, at least I will have enough yarn to keep me busy.

People that don't appreciate the elderly are just unevolved. Growing old is part of life, and to be embraced with gratitude and wisdom.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I hate to tell you the sad news, but you are a yarn-a-holic!
Just like me and most of us here. Isn't that wonderful!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> Not sure there is anything wrong with you. I look at it this way. Some day my income is not going to be what it is now. this could happen at any time and I am always going to want knit or crochet so.......get it while you can so you will have it when you can afford it anymore.


I completely agree. I am now retired and keep trying to find ways to save money since I am now on a "fixed" income. I love having my big yarn stash and am going to make it a point to go there first before going to the store. I am in the process of organizing it and am doing a spread sheet of what yarn I have on hand---so far eight 18 gal. plastic bins. Oh the joy of having the yarn on hand.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I was shopping in a wool shop in Seattle Washington one time and there was a sign on the door something to the effect of, "Your husband just phoned and said to go ahead and shop". My husband was with me at the time and he just laughed. Of course I was looking for yarn to match a pattern I had just found.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> Not sure there is anything wrong with you. I look at it this way. Some day my income is not going to be what it is now. this could happen at any time and I am always going to want knit or crochet so.......get it while you can so you will have it when you can afford it anymore.


That's exactly what I say...someday I might not be able to afford yarn so I get it while I can. I don't ever want to be without yarn to knit and crochet. And tonight I added to my stash when I stopped in at Big Lots. They had some beautiful sport weight yarn for only $2/skein, 110 grams per skein. I got a pretty color assortment and enough for a big blanket!! Can't wait to start on it. I'm going to knit my new yarn using the "Knitted Carnival Afghan" pattern by Mama's Stitchery. Here's the pattern if you want to look at it:
http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2010/12/02/knitted-carnival-afghan/
That's an excellent website that has beautiful crochet and knit patterns.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

GABYJANES said:


> may i make a suggestion i found plastic to be great although my grand told me to put a bar of ivory soap in the box to keep the critters out and it from smelling like plastic. i found she is so right my self although i used a different soap lol it does keep them tiny tiny critters from tryin gto make a home in my yarn. i think many be they are called mites.


I think I will use your suggestion of putting a bar of soap in each bin. It should make the yarn smell really nice. I am still working on my spreadsheet for organizing my yarn. Other life things interrupted, but I plan to get back to it tomorrow. Thanks for the soap suggestion.


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

This pattern is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh Gosh! That has made me feel itchy. Must stop at the soap shop


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Janma said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Now I feel heaps better after reading your notes, I have a small unit and Garage and fast running out of room, wish I could expand up into the ceiling but that could cause problems when I can't get up there.
> Maybe I will pop into the Wool shop later this morning, now you didn't hear that from me
> 
> ...


A simple solution is stack your yarn to the ceiling and buy a tall ladder!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wonderful, kind, thoughtful grandson to help you organize your yarn. You sure have your yarn well organized. A lot of work, but I'll bet it was fun.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

KayOC said:


> My husband emailed me an add for JoAnn today for a 30% off online sale on all their yarn. He said, "I think there is still some room in the garage, or we can always rent a Pod." Is there any wonder why I married him?


He is a real keeper! My ex used to say when I wanted to go quilt fabric shopping - if the bills are paid, the mortgage payment made and there is food in the house, go ahead. Too bad the marriage didn't last. Alesa


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

To Barbara sd: 

Good idea,profit for ladder company and Oh if you are not careful Orthopedic Dr. too.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

niru said:


> To Barbara sd:
> 
> Good idea,profit for ladder company and Oh if you are not careful Orthopedic Dr. too.


LOL, Ouch!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Not sure there is anything wrong with you. I look at it this way. Some day my income is not going to be what it is now. this could happen at any time and I am always going to want knit or crochet so.......get it while you can so you will have it when you can afford it anymore.


I like to think of my stash as health insurance. If I should ever be put under house arrest I won't go bonkers with nothing to do.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure there is anything wrong with you. I look at it this way. Some day my income is not going to be what it is now. this could happen at any time and I am always going to want knit or crochet so.......get it while you can so you will have it when you can afford it anymore.
> ...


House arrest? Hummmm. Sounds like you're possibly up to no good. I'm ready to aid and abet if you need a partner! Life's pretty boring right now! LOL


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Your money, your choice. 
I'm pretty sure you don't have a house full of babies starving because of your "habit".

Just indulge, enjoy and be happy you are able to do so
if you are nuts, well, there are an awful lot of us on this site!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debsknitts (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll trade husbands, my gets mad every time I come home with yarn. But does that stop me, heck no! (Only kidding about trading!)


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > hazelbut said:
> ...


 I had "multi-focal" lens , so I see now with out glasses :twisted: It is fantastic. Didn't notice the color change so much..cause only one of my eyes was really bad..nearly blind actually. Was making me "sea sick" which is why I went thinking I only needed new glasses.. color me surprised...


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

But what about those of us who have two other hobbies besides knitting ( that I just took up in November of 2012 ) ? I already have every color of Sugar & Cream cotton yarn that they make, about 10 skiens of Lion Brand yarn, a few other skeins of Red Heart,a few of Vanna's Choice,etc.
GUESS what ? A friend of mine who has been knitting for years is coming to visit ( she's from FL ) and she wants to go shopping for yarn while she is here ! So, I will get some advice from her about yarn, and well, I probably will spend more than I planned on when we are out shopping! 
Having 3 hobbies now,sure keeps me busy! I have sewn for over 34 yrs, I have done paper craftingfor 9 yrs, and as I mentioned above, I just began to knit in November of last year. Maybe I could squeeze another hobby in there, think DH would notice ? LOL! LOL! ( I have been planning to re-do my craft room to make sure I have room for the yarn stash that's growing !


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

qod said:


> I have a stash that is already overflowing. My husband just shakes his head. Today we went to brunch around the corner from one of my favorite LYS and they were having an anniversary 40% sale. I just had to go. My husband said, "Have fun!" and took my daughter home for her nap. I had about $186 worth of fun! It's ridiculous. But I got some great buys. Looks like I'll have to do some de-stashing to justify these new purchases. Stay tuned!


The best thing in life happen spontaneaously


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Isabel said:


> If I were to load up at a yarn store's sale, my husband wouldn't speak to me for days. He's a honey, and I wouldn't trade him for anything, but -- yes, you can have too much yarn. I'd have to live to age 146 to use all my stash up. That's without taking time to eat or sleep.


Ha Ha! Same here....And sadly, mine wouldn't have a clue what to do with my stash...I doubt my kids or grands would either...but I just can't resist that 'one more so pretty skein' or 2 ... or 3 ...


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

A "late Christmas" for you! Congratulations and have fun!

Karen N. (N for Never one to pass up a sale!)


----------

